# More on hormones in IBS for women



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/2042.html


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks again, Eric. I'll save this one for later.







JeanG


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi EricAnother good article. Thanks







I took the first article you posted to show my gynae consultant. He was really interested, and took it away to discuss with Prof Spiller who first diagnosed me with IBS. I'll hear what he had to say on 31st July.I'm on day 41 of the tapes now and still doing great, and the best news was that all my test results came back clear and normal







Belinda x


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Belinda,Just wanted to say congratulations, I am so pleased for you!





















Hope to catch up with you soon {{{hugs}}}Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am thrilled with how your doing and the resullts. Woo Hoo! keep me updated and informed.







Belinda, the information comes from a high source most doctors are usally interested in.







I hope it helps.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Belinda:I'm glad you're doing well! Keep up the good work.







And, Clair, it's good to hear from you, too.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2002)

Eric... there's another thread on the IBS board which addresses this same issue. If you haven't done so already, it might be great to post this same link there.One thing that still baffles me, however, is that since I've become menopausal... my IBS has worsened..... which isn't making a whole lotta sense, is it? I'm past the "hormones in flux" stage..... my hormone levels are low... yet the IBS is worse than it was when my hormones were raging.


----------

